# Need advice for a jump-upper



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Toilet drinking ...honestly it is easier to train the people in the family to shut the lid or put an automatic closing hinges on the bathroom door. I think 2 was the age when my oldest son decided to flush all the refrigerator magnets down the toilet - perhaps training the family will not only stop the dogs habit but save you $400.00 for a plumber and new flush 

The best way, in my opinion, to work on your jumping situation is for the dog to be ALWAYS be on leash when entering the house. The dog stays on leash for as many minutes and for as many days as it takes to become accustom to a new routine - now it is come in and jump-then settle...maybe a new routine is come in on leash and work on sits and downs for 10 minutes to focus and settle...or come in and go to crate with a Kong for a half an hour to settle....some sort of 'picture-pattern' that is very different then the pattern he has now.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Does he know how to sit?

Get a treat pouch/something with pockets. Dump his morning ration in there. Your goal is to feed it all to him when he has four feet on the floor (and often sitting). You can give him several pieces at once... 

Do the same thing in the evening. 

And very soon he will have had a LOT of practice -not- jumping on people.

Additionally, at "excitable times" ask for a Sit before he's able to hop up. Toss a few treats on the floor (help him think NOT jumping thoughts!).


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Charlie knows his basic commands, ( Sit, stay, come, etc.). We tried the crate idea with no success. The problem for Charlie is he is just as excited about getting out of his crate as he was coming inside from the outdoors. I tried letting him in and as soon as he jumped up, putting him in time out in his crate. He willingly goes in the crate but as soon as you open it back up he shoots out of it, jumping and wiggling. (He has no sense of his body size yet. 26" tall, and 75 lbs. of gangling puppy) He knocks over anything in the way. Chairs, children, anything under 3 feet tall. He is just so happy to be back with his family he just can't contain his joy. 

I like the leash idea. Leashes are another thing that he loves as he knows when I get the leash we are going for a walk. He heels beautifully on walks, very rarely getting even 1 foot ahead of me. Maybe he likes the idea of being "tied" to his human so I think we might get some success from that training method. I'll start this today and see what we can accomplish. 

He is not food oriented at all, so I'm not sure just how well the food method would work for him. But, if the leash idea doesn't help calm him down then we'll try food and see how that does.

Thank you so much for the suggestions! 

Michelle - "Levsmom"


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Find food he likes... check his weight. Food is a VERY good thing for excitable dogs, it can help calm them down with the chemical reactions in the brain....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I had this problem with my one younger dog (she is 13 months old now), and we still work on the problem but it has improved GREATLY. Any of my regular company knows NOT to give her any attention unless she stays on all 4 feet or sits. No petting or acknowledgement of any kind til this happens. SHe knows what is expected at this point and does sit rather quickly when someone comes in, but she needs reminders on especially exciteable days.


----------

